# Has anyone used a vw caddy for the mobile coffee business?



## SamanthaRJ (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi there, I new to all this I have worked in cafes for about 5 years now and want to start my own mobile coffee van has anyone done this in a vw caddy?

If so can you fit fridges, coffee machine and tasty snacks in the van? Do you use leisure batteries? Generator or lpg ?

You help and guidance is appreciated x


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffeebean may be best placed to offer you some answers on this as fits out mobile coffee vans as well as run one himself, he'll be along in a bit.

Best of luck in your venture

John


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Samantha,

We convert all sorts of vehicles and have done a few VW Caddys! Drop me an email at [email protected] and I will get back to you with a detailed quote for everything you need. You can fit a fridge if you want one, we fit dual fuel coffee machines with leisure batteries and can fit a split charger to your van if you want one too.

All the best,

Andy


----------



## SamanthaRJ (Aug 2, 2020)

@coffeebean thank you for the reply but I was looking to do the project myself i was just wonderinf how much you could actually fit in as i know it isn't a massive van as I have a short wheelbase not the long wheelbase unfortunately


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Plenty of room in there lol! We have done smaller van than that! I can do you a good deal on equipment too (supply only if you prefer to fit it yourself). Basic set up is coffee machine and grinder in the back (trade out of the back doors) you would have a waste tank under the machine. Accessed through the side door you would have your water tanks, water treatment unit, flojet pump, high pressure pump, leisure battery and inverter, and gas bottle.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

This was a Citroen Nemo that went back last week......


----------



## SamanthaRJ (Aug 2, 2020)

Wow thank you, I would like a coffee machine, grinder, fridge for my milk also wondered if I could do snacks such as pastries, chocolate, maybe even sandwiches/ bagels I have loads of stuff wising round my head i work in a cafe but I'm furloughed at the mo and really don't want to go back to my awful boss so on a budget 😢


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

pm me your email address or email me and I will send you some details 🙂


----------

